# Dây lưới inox các loại tại bình dương



## inoxvankhaiminh (6/9/19)

INOX VĂN KHẢI MINH chuyên cung cấp các mặt hàng _tấm cuộn inox 430, 201, 304,316, 310s
Tấm cuộn loại 1, 2 ,3 đủ hàng đủ size
Cung cấp dây lưới inox, lưới đan inox, lưới hàn inox, lưới lọc inox, lưới chống muỗi, lưới trung quốc, lưới các loại 
Lưới đan inox bình dương, lưới inox đan bình dương, lưới lọc inox tại bình dương
Lưới đan inox 304 tại bình dương, lưới hàn inox tại bình dương
Dây inox cứng, mềm đủ size loại nào cũng có
Dây lưỡi dao inox, dây lưỡi lam inox, dây lưỡi lam kẽm, dây lưỡi lam hàng rào, dây lưỡi làm chống trộm… _
*CÔNG TY TNHH INOX VĂN KHẢI MINH*
Địa chỉ: 44/3 Khu Phố Tân Phú 2, Phường Tân Bình, Thị Xã Dĩ An, Tỉnh Bình Dương
Hotline kinh doanh: 0963 237 005 //  0934 068 148
Email: inoxvankhaiminh@gmail.com
Website: inoxvankhaiminh.com
Cảm ơn quý khách hàng đã tin tưởng sử dụng sản phẩm và dịch vụ của công ty chúng tôi!


----------

